# Sooooo....... will it survive?



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321825618467&alt=web 
Bet not


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

My guess is we will see this for sale again soon with no rack or light! Whadya think?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

This would be the perfect partner for an imperial or any snap-tank. Too bad it is pick-up only.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate to say this, but if that's the worst thing that happens to this bike, I'd be relieved. At least it's not all blown apart already.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

I know Dave, if I was closer I would be all over this!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

It does have some gems on it though!


----------



## kccomet (Aug 6, 2015)

if it was for sale on the cabe, it would already be parted


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 6, 2015)

I hope it stays together.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2015)

Think I might try to save this ol girl.


----------



## catfish (Aug 7, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> My guess is we will see this for sale again soon with no rack or light! Whadya think?




I think you hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 7, 2015)

Makes me feel like this...


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## slick (Aug 7, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Think I might try to save this ol girl.





Go for it Mike. It's guys on here like you and i that see a incredible girls bike for our girlfriend to ride and enjoy instead of a couple parts. Hopefully these vultures that see parts ONLY will have some respect and not bid it up. Let's save this bike Mike. It's all you. See, it worked out that you passed on the girls Clipper onto me a few days ago, now this turns up. 

Save the girls bikes.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 7, 2015)

Slick my feeling too, I hope this survives the pack. Sad to say my prior comment will probably hold true. If I was closer to this and in a position to buy this would be mine. As more and more of these bikes come to light, more dissappear. I do hope that the new owner doesn't get greedy but this hobby is a business to some. I don't disagree with it just seems sad. Someday bikes like these will command the respect they deserve, likely there will be very few examples.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2015)

wow, what's that iron maiden off to the upper left?


----------



## Boris (Aug 7, 2015)

Some of the bike appears to be either repainted or touched up. I know that I'm probably going to catch hell for this, but I really wouldn't be all busted up if the rack was stripped off of this one. A stamped rack  replacement would be perfectly acceptable, at least to me.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 7, 2015)

True Dave, I thought the same after looking at it for the 10 millionth  time


----------



## vincev (Aug 8, 2015)

I may have to take a drive just to tick off Dave, I have one but two would be sweet.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2015)

Too rich for my blood. $725.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't worry it will be back


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I was the runner up to the pageant...had a smile for like 6 seconds.
I was going to answer the original question in a live press conference today too, but the battery tray on the aluminum front loader looked off and wouldn't hold a reflector cone, so I didn't go all the way.
Chris


----------

